# Wooden USB Flash



## Alejanders (May 8, 2011)

It is not "other thing I made", because I just plan to make wooden pen.
But maybe it will be interesting.

Here is best ones.

Wenge, copper bolster:






Carnaгba wax finish.





LED works too:






Wenge and platanus.






Brass bolster:















Birch burl, brass, danish oil with carnauba wax.










LED in brass tube:


----------



## skiprat (May 8, 2011)

Those are really cool!!!

...and welcome to IAP.


----------



## holmqer (May 8, 2011)

Those are really nice. All the USB Memory designs I have seen were round, and none had the LED visible. These are quite unique and very well done as well.


----------



## bluwolf (May 8, 2011)

Those are terrific! Some of the color combinations, okay, all of them are really striking. Looking forward to seeing you apply your thinking to a pen.

Mike


----------



## Curly (May 8, 2011)

Nice work! 

Unless it plugged into me though I would probably forget where I left it  and it would be lost until the technology was no longer used. :frown:

Pete


----------



## LEAP (May 8, 2011)

Nicely Done. I really like the Birch. The curved Bolster sets it above the rest. Welcome to IAP hope to see more of your work.


----------



## Rangertrek (May 8, 2011)

Very unique work, all of them look great.  I like the led lights and the brass accents are very elegant.


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2011)

Those look great.


----------



## KiltedGunn (May 8, 2011)

Those are Awesome!  I've done a couple of the round kits, but they're too big and bulky and Nothing so elegant as these!

Welcome, and I look forward to seeing your pen ideas...and maybe a tutorial on how you did these USBs!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 8, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## DrPepper8412 (May 8, 2011)

Really fantastic!


----------



## thewishman (May 8, 2011)

Very COOL!


----------



## seamus7227 (May 8, 2011)

Great Job! Such a creative idea!


----------



## Alejanders (May 9, 2011)

Thanks!

I will do complete how-to later.

There is brief how-to.

First, you need wood scale with thickness at least 9mm and width at least 20 mm. Length depends from chip size.
There is palisander.





Then you need two bolsters with rectangular hole 12х4,5 mm. You may use copper, brass, nickel-silver, leather, verneer, etc... Drill several holes make rectangular hole with needle file. You may use USB jack for reference.
I have used brass 1mm thickness.





Glue bolster to flash and socket. Usually I use CA, because it firms very fast and can be disassembled later.









Then you need cut wood scale for two pieces (one for cap and one for chip),  and make holes in scales. Same as with bolster - drill several holes and use nail file to fit.














Then glue socket to cap. I use epoxy with wooden dust, but CA can be used as well.





Then you need find place for lamp hole, drill hole and glue case to chip.
And fill lamp hole with epoxy or CA.






Then you need take needle file and cut excess bolster. Or use machine sander, sandpaper for it.





Drill hole for lanyard and glue tube for it. You can made lanyard hole on cap or on side.

Then make desired shape:





As you see, flash is very small. Case thickness about 1mm. It can be used even in notebooks with closely spaced sockets.














Good luck!


----------



## holmqer (May 9, 2011)

Great description of your design and even better ideas that went into it.


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 9, 2011)

Really good result and excellent WIP 

Thank you


----------



## johncrane (May 9, 2011)

Very classy!!
Welcome to IAP.


----------



## sbell111 (May 9, 2011)

Wow.  That's pretty awesome.  

Did you source the chips or disassemble thumbdrives?


----------



## Alejanders (May 10, 2011)

Usually I buy brand new Kingston or Transcend (not noname) thumbdrives and disassemble with needle file.
You may use your old thumbdrive, but now flash drives are inexpensive and will hurt if the old thumbdrive fails.

By the way, you may find thumbdrive with suitable LED color and position for desired design.


----------



## Alejanders (May 17, 2011)

I am sorry, I has incorrectly translated wood title.

This is not birch birl, it is karelian birch (also calls curly birch). Sometimes birch burl call karelian birch, but it is different wood types.


----------

